# Ping



## mattoto (9 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question pour la communauté.

En gros cela concerne le ping,

je suis à l'extérieur de chez moi,

je lance un ping sur mon nom de domaine qui est redirigé sur mon serveur perso (nom de domaine gratuit avec No-IP)

j'évite les détails j'en viens au fait.

le ping me retour cela : 


> Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
> Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
> Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
> Request timeout for icmp_seq 3
> ...



Le ping au début ne détecte rien, mais ensuite il y à bien qqch qui remonte... 

donc ma question est la suivante : mon ping est bien arrivé à destination? si il me renvoi bien qqch c'est que qq part je n'ai pas de problème de ligne chez moi?

j'espère que je suis clair.

Merci d'avance.

CDT.


----------



## Rémi M (9 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

Ton ping n'a pas atteint ton serveur ; La dernière réponse de la requête signifie que ton PC n'arrive pas à joindre ton hôte cible (ici ton domaine / serveur perso).

Sûrement une mauvaise redirection au niveau de ton routeur.


----------



## Link1993 (10 Juillet 2014)

Effectivement, un port a ouvrir (sur une livebox je parie !). Maus me rapel plus lequel.
Par contre un traceroute ou un ping avec port précisé marchera ! (80 si c'est un site web, 1751 pour vpn pptp, 22 pour ssh...)


----------



## mattoto (10 Juillet 2014)

Salut et merci pour vos réponses.

En gros, je suis actuellement en déplacement pro donc pas chez moi. 

J'ai un serveur domestique basé sous Ubuntu Server 14.04 où je fais tourner un serveur Teamspeak 3 et Plex, qui fonctionnent correctement en local en et externe(et en temps normal).

mais justement hier connecté tranquillement sur mon serveur en ssh une coupure net...

je me suis dis que c'était la connexion de l'hotel qui devait avoir des problèmes.

je test (en dehors du wifi) avec mon telephone toujours pareil donc je test un ping sur mon nom de domaine rien, directement sur mon ip externe rien...

Non je n'ai pas de LiveBox je tourne sous une TC en mode Routeur-NAT Via le modem-routeur de mon FAI.

Aucun problème d'ouverture de ports ou autre.

finalement au bout d'une trentaine de minutes c'est revenu.

coupure de courant chez moi?

possible de vérifier dans les logs de mon serveur? 

enfin bref

j'étais surtout surpris de voir un TimeOut et après un retour du nom de mon FAI accompagné de mon IP externe...

donc je me demandé si malgré le TimeOut, il y avait tout de même un retour "positif" au moins de mon routeur (ma TC)

Cya


----------



## Link1993 (12 Juillet 2014)

Etonnant que ça redémarre après une coupure de courant 

Mais tant mieux ^^


----------

